# Mosquitos



## nic.m (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi moving to Malaysia in a couple of weeks with a 16 month old. How do you all go with the Mosquitos? Do you use a repellant daily or take anything? 
Any advise would be much appreciated!


----------



## mark80 (Sep 14, 2012)

I think its best to seek a doctors advice at least a month in advance before heading to Malaysia. The doctor can best tell about the vaccines one needs to take.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

[How do you all go with the Mosquitoes? Do you use a repellant daily or take anything? [/QUOTE]

Two hours before sleep with windows and doors closed.

1. get a huge bottle citronella oil (from UK/US/AU where it is popularly available at economical price), spray the room -least sensitive in AC environment
2. Light and burn ( locally available) mosquito coils then leave burning in far corner in case door opens at night (1 coil lasts 7 hrs)
3. Encourage geckos in ceilings as they snack on mosquitoes and other insects
4. Sleep under mosquito nets
5. Do nothing- mosquitoes are rampant after rains and other nights, it is a hit and miss- blood "donation"season
6. Spray Baygon repellent - last option with a toddler 

Any of these habits work.


----------



## eryepe (Oct 2, 2012)

IMHO the mosquitoes are not really that bad. If you are staying in high floor apartment/condo, it will helps a little bit to avoid them


----------



## kelvin lee (Oct 2, 2012)

The best is to get a vaccin e for those DENGGI vaccine as some mosquitoes can make u infected with the DENGGI ( or DENGUE FEVER)...

The best is to stay in the apartment higher floor in which is less mosquitoes... or else when you are renting the apartment, you find if there is a mosquitoes, ask the owner to put up the MOSQUITOES NET at your window for you .,,,,, with that will help you to ease the problem...


----------



## nic.m (Jul 18, 2012)

eryepe said:


> IMHO the mosquitoes are not really that bad. If you are staying in high floor apartment/condo, it will helps a little bit to avoid them


Thank you!
We have an apartment in the 13th floor so hopefully this is high enough!


----------



## MicheleWoods (Nov 8, 2012)

We live on the 30th floor and they seem to make it up here. We use the coils you burn and use water based mozzie spray but I still get eaten alive at the moment think the storms aren't helping.


----------



## brucefan (Mar 28, 2012)

We use mozzie patches available at pharmacies. A lot of the kids at school have them. It's nice to not have to spray the kids, plus I find them more effective than spray


----------



## Malaysian (Dec 4, 2012)

Mosquitoes are active at night as early as 6.45pm-7.00pm

*Precaution against mosquito
*
So if your child is at the compound outside the house, you shud advise them to get inside
And make sure that the window is closed by the time you're in
To get rid of the habitat, you can clear the clogged drains, water in the pots or you can hire gardener to clean up the mess
You don't have to take vaccine because we all Malaysian don't really rely much on that. Its expensive. In fact dengue fever comes when you get attack by same genotype of Aedes mosquito.

*To get rid off the mosquito*

Before you go to sleep, first things first, spray your room with mosquito repellant and locked your room and shut the windows. After 30 min, you can have a good sleep. You can choose the electrical repellent one as it is more convenient. 

You can buy cream/topical spray/solution and apply it on your skin to repel the mosquito. You can get it at WATSON's or GUARDIAN pharmacy

If all the above fail, all you need is to switch on the light all the time till morning and it is the only way to get rid of the mosquito. I did that because I use to study late nights and often fall asleep at 2-3 am and I realize mosquitoes only attack you if you're in the dark and they are afraid of light I mean the white light. In fact my room doesn't have air-cond, so I opened the windows all the time and you guys can just imagine how i deal with the mosquitoes then.
But, i've to tell you, it worked!!

*Bitten by mosquito*

Don't panic!
Don't scratch too hard
Just leave it there though it is freakin itchy
Can run tap water on it/ cold water
Apply Vick Vapor Rub for relief where you can it at Guardian/Watson
If you found yourself having fever for at least 4-5 days, muscle pain or cramps, joint pain, rash, bleeding gums, stomachache, diarrhea then it is advisable for you to seek medical advice

Hope it helps

by young Malaysian


----------



## MarketingManMalaysia (Nov 30, 2012)

Am living on the fifth floor of an apartment building in central KL - only been bitten once so far since I have been here (6 weeks) and not even sure if that was a mosquito (I tend to swell up whatever bites me).

As someone else has advised wearing long trousers in the evenings can help avoid bites if you are going to be outdoors.

Re. Dengue fever I was told there is not a vaccine for it yet and you just have to take your chances... Is that correct?


----------



## eangoon (Oct 9, 2012)

It be great to rent a condo with mosquito netting on the window or balcony door. Felt safer all the time!!!


----------

